# The Camaro and the Mullet hair cut returns in 2010!



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2008)

Production 2010 Chevy Camaro Revealed!








 This is it. The 2010 Chevy Camaro, revealed in all its glory. According to details we've been told by the folks breaking the embargo, the new Chevy Camaro will come in LS, LT and SS (yes, we know there's a badge there that says "RS")â?????? and be available in either 6-speed manual or auto flavors. Under the hood, a 296 HP 3.6-liter V6 or a 416 HP 6.2-liter V8 with cylinder deactivation. And check out that interior â?????? looks very muscular to us. Weight? How about 3,747 lb â?????? lighter than the Challenger. Full details below the jump.

*The Mullet-Mobile Is Back*














Here's what we're told from the folks at _CarTribe_:
The Camaro will come in LS, LT and full-on SS specs and be available with 6-speed manual and auto transmissions. Under the bonnet sit fuel-efficient 296bhp 3.6-liter V6 and 416bhp 6.2-liter V8 engines, which can run on fewer cylinders to improve economy. It shouldn't just be a burnout king either, handling should be pretty good thanks to an all-independent suspension setup and a StabiliTrak stability control system. 4-pot Brembo brakes front and rear shed the speed on the SS. Weight balance is split 52/48 front/rear too, but the Camaro is a porker, weighing in at more than 1,700kgs.
The interior gets cool LED lighting, leather seats on posher models and dials and gauges inspired by 1969 Camaros. The US gets the car in early 2009, while we'll get it some time after that. Super.​


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2008)

6.2......Roar!


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow... Looks really nice. I wonder how it will sell with current gas prices.  I just traded in my leased GTO.. didn't even consider buying it because of the gas, and that was a 6.0 litre.  Anyway, the new Camaro looks sharp as hell.


----------



## squanto (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn that car looks sweet. Oops sorry to get off subject, i know this thread was for whining about gas prices.


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 19, 2008)

squanto said:


> Damn that car looks sweet. Oops sorry to get off subject, i know this thread was for whining about gas prices.



I'm not whining. It's a nice car, just don't know how it will sell under the circumstances...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2008)

to hell with the little people and their gas whining.

I want this car!s


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2008)

*416 HP 6.2-liter V8* 



damn!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 19, 2008)

Couple hundred pounds heavier than the last generation, oh well. Bet its a nifty fun drive though, ala GTO.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll take a Red one and a Black one, puhlease.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> Wow... Looks really nice. I wonder how it will sell with current gas prices.  I just traded in my leased GTO.. didn't even consider buying it because of the gas, and that was a 6.0 litre.  Anyway, the new Camaro looks sharp as hell.


With cylinder deactivation it can go from an 8 to a 6 or from a six to a 4 while putting around in traffic....


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 19, 2008)

looks like a rip off the new Mustang body design...don't care for the interior either (not that you buy a camaro for the interior though).

I've never been a fan of the Camaro line and this new one just seems to re affirm it for me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 19, 2008)

There is a reason GM is close to bankrupcy...

I used to work there, and it is a nest of inbred ideas, nepotism, and like all modern public corporations...  -FEAR

 - to any company that thinks its on the cutting edge with that crap going on.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 20, 2008)

lnvanry said:


> looks like a rip off the new Mustang body design...



Its a "rip off" of the first generation Camaro, 1967-1969 (which stretched into the first half of 1970).


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 20, 2008)

lnvanry said:


> looks like a rip off the new Mustang body design...don't care for the interior either (not that you buy a camaro for the interior though).
> 
> I've never been a fan of the Camaro line and this new one just seems to re affirm it for me.


 


Mudge said:


> Its a "rip off" of the first generation Camaro, 1967-1969 (which stretched into the first half of 1970).


Mudge is correct here, when I first saw the Mustang I thought it was a retro camaro.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 20, 2008)

meh....maybe my mistake then.  I'm only 26 and not a muscle car buff.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder if its still unibody constructed, I imagine to save a few bucks that it probably is.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 22, 2008)

Jesus.  I'm sad to say I use to own a Camaro when I was 17.  Apparently GM's goal is to hit a single digit stock price as soon as possible, or even compete with Ford and see who can go bankrupt first.  They've done so well, let's see... 

1)  They leaked the pictures 5 years ago.  Nobody even gives a shit at this point because it's old news.

2) The interior looks cheaper than it did 10 years ago. There couldn't possibly be more cheap looking plastic and over-sized gaudy gadgets

3) Re-releasing a car whose sales were so drastically low that the Mustang was out-selling the Firebird, Trans-am and Camaro COMBINED at the end of it's era. Also, they decide to do so when gas is $4 a gallon. Excellent timing for a car that will get 12mpg and is targeted toward blue-collar workers.  I hope whoever was in charge of this project gets shot in the head.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats Why Im Just Getting A Used Zo6 Next Year. 505 Hp And 26-28mpg. And An 06 Z Will Cost Just A Little More Than A Ss, But It Will Compensate In Gas!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 22, 2008)

I will own one of these ...


----------



## maniclion (Jul 23, 2008)

CORUM said:


> Thats Why Im Just Getting A Used Zo6 Next Year. 505 Hp And 26-28mpg. And An 06 Z Will Cost Just A Little More Than A Ss, But It Will Compensate for lack of penis size!


Oh really?


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 23, 2008)

CORUM said:


> Thats Why Im Just Getting A Used Zo6 Next Year. 505 Hp And 26-28mpg. And An 06 Z Will Cost Just A Little More Than A Ss, But It Will Compensate In Gas!



If you think a Z06 will get 26mpg I have a bridge to sell you...


----------



## CORUM (Jul 23, 2008)

maniclion i want a vette for lack of penis size?  just cause thats the reason you work out is to compensate for what you lack in the penis department doesnt mean thats why i want a vette!!!

ok i miss read it is the regular vette quoted at 26 and the z06 is 24. so i was off a little big deal! 100 more hp that a regular vette, i think i can sacrafice 2 mpg.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 23, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> 3) Re-releasing a car whose sales were so drastically low that the Mustang was out-selling the Firebird, Trans-am and Camaro COMBINED at the end of it's era. Also, they decide to do so when gas is $4 a gallon. Excellent timing for a car that will get 12mpg and is targeted toward blue-collar workers.  I hope whoever was in charge of this project gets shot in the head.



The V6 Mustang is very, very popular. V8 sales were about equal. Not many people want a V6 F-body.



CORUM said:


> Thats Why Im Just Getting A Used Zo6 Next Year. 505 Hp And 26-28mpg. And An 06 Z Will Cost Just A Little More Than A Ss, But It Will Compensate In Gas!



On a long, long trip driving 60-65 MPH I could believe those numbers with the last one but the new one? Hmm. I have heard of 37 MPG with F-bodies fine tuned and no cats (non-stock computer).


----------



## CORUM (Jul 23, 2008)

ive heard of big numbers from the ls1. my mom gets 28 out of her 2000 ws6 and thats with over 100k miles on the car. i believe you can at least 24 out of the c6z06. when i put 26-28 i was thinking of the c6 numbers not the z

point of this is im not impressed with the numbers on the new camaro. i think they could have made it lighter, i am sure it makes more power than 416, its probably underated just like the ls1, but i think they could have did better on gas mileage. looks good, but im not really impressed


----------



## squanto (Jul 24, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> I will own one of these ...



That thing looks so much better than the new Mustang... no comparison really. I much prefer the 2004 stangs to the new ones.... 








But the new camaro is bad-ass. Plus I bet you could fit 5 or 6 hooters girls on the hood of the new camaro.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 24, 2008)

CORUM said:


> ok i miss read it is the regular vette quoted at 26 and the z06 is 24. so i was off a little big deal! 100 more hp that a regular vette, i think i can sacrafice 2 mpg.



What Chevrolet "quotes" means absolutely nothing.  There's all kinds of technical loops that allows them to claim it can get 26mpg, when it's not even close to that in real world driving.  Do you honestly believe you're going to get 26mpg in a pushrod V8 Corvette?  My buddy has a 07 Z06, I haven't driven it but I can tell you in a few days what he gets as far as MPG. I remember him telling me before that he's lucky to get 14 in the city, not sure on the highway but I will find out.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2008)

Umm, the LS series are more furl efficient than one might think.  However, theyre not exactly economy cars.

Ive had NOTHING but GM and Ford cars in my arsenal since before I could drive (mmm with an exception to a 91 Isuzu truck that was near bullet proof) and with that said, even I hesitate with buying a "hot rod."  I still get pretty good mileage in my 99 T/A with over 100k and its still running 12s, but I tire of the growing prices.  Not to mention, you have to buy supreme to compensate with the higher compression ratios or else youll be knocking down the road.

The cylinder deactivation gig is a nice touch, but its something that can break.  GM has GOT to be knowing that this is coming, so they should offer a similiar gas deal that Chrysler has, BUT off it for the Camaro!  (Chrysler doesnt offer it for their faster models)


----------



## CORUM (Jul 24, 2008)

city and highway two different things!!! in a fairly light car, it is possible to get that mileage! look at the ls1 ta's and camaro's..... heavier cars less power and averge 28!!! i think it is possible to get 24 out of the Z


----------



## CORUM (Jul 24, 2008)

and we know GM is off on sports cars, they seem to under rate that power a little bit!!!


----------



## Rubes (Jul 24, 2008)

im getting a 06 mustang in about a month..but the new camaros look  sooo nice i want one of them too....and the hooters girls


----------



## CORUM (Jul 24, 2008)

just for sake of argument, cause i hate it when people doubt me here is a forum of people talking about their Z06's. 25+ some as high as 28!!! (there texanta keep arguing!!)

C6 Z06 owners - LS1TECH

p.s. texanta i'll take that bridge at a discount!!!!


----------



## CORUM (Jul 24, 2008)

On one trip I averaged 29.1mpg on the way home from running 10.50's all night on drag radials. The night I ran 10.48 I got ~25mpg on the way home, but that had something to do with playing with a Viper. 


thats what one guy said about his Z, damn 29 is a lot better than 23 in the camaro!!!

texan i thought you couldnt even get 25 out of a Z? hmmm....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2008)

We do not buy these cars for the M'sPG brothers.  We buy them for the same reason we chase pooty ... it's a primal urge.  Some guys, they don't feel it.  But we do.  It's like, we cannot prevent the double take when something like one of these comes into our fields of vision.  Our brains lock up, and all previous issues become secondary.  That symphony of steal blocks out any sounds or thoughts that seconds before had been capturing our attention.  As the living dream leaves our fields of vision we are left with a longing.  In those moments we could care less how good the gas mileage is.  As the reality of our unfulfilled longing sets in, all we know is that we want one.  

12 mpg city ya say?  Yeah, whatever.  I'll take mine in pearl tangerine ... and make it a V8.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 25, 2008)

oh i know the reason to buy a Z06 and its not mpg, but dont tell me you cant get any more than 25 out of it!!! if this guy can run 10's and then get 29 mpg on the way home, whats not to love? i dont really care what it gets, i want to hall ass, but if i want i can get good gas mileage 2!!! best of both worlds. my argument is, dont try and talk down to me when you obviously dont have a clue!!! make sense? just dont like when people have loose lips about nothing they know anything about!!! (reminds me of danny) 

BC you getting the camaro? i just think they could have done better!!! but like i said before it's still a nice car!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 25, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> We do not buy these cars for the M'sPG brothers.


Nuff said.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2008)

CORUM said:


> Ehhh something something something danny.
> 
> * BC you getting the camaro? i just think they could have done better!!! but like i said before it's still a nice car!!*



How can I not?  I watched Transformers and that was it.  I will own one.  

I hold these truths to be self evident: I will die, I will not pay all of my taxes, and I will own one of these.  

Might even put it in my will to be buried in one ... with a full tank of  gas.  Gotta remember that I came form the era of this car's humble beginnings.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 25, 2008)

AHHHHH YOU AN OLD GUY!!!! LOL nah they nice cars i think they are nice, i just think they could did better than the 4th gen and they really didnt (performance wise) the new one is projected to run about the same in the 1/4, i think they should have tried to make it lighter than the 4th gen. i like the power numbers for the car actually. you put that power in the 4th gen and it's a monster!!! but the new one even with that power is kind of mediocer. i hear they are suppose to come out with a s/c Z28. now that will be interesting!!! until i see something like that i think i am going with the Z06. 

"I WANNA GO FAST!!!" (Ricky Bobby)


----------



## squanto (Jul 25, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> We do not buy these cars for the M'sPG brothers.  We buy them for the same reason we chase pooty ... it's a primal urge.  Some guys, they don't feel it.  But we do.  It's like, we cannot prevent the double take when something like one of these comes into our fields of vision.  Our brains lock up, and all previous issues become secondary.  That symphony of steal blocks out any sounds or thoughts that seconds before had been capturing our attention.  As the living dream leaves our fields of vision we are left with a longing.  In those moments we could care less how good the gas mileage is.  As the reality of our unfulfilled longing sets in, all we know is that we want one.
> 
> 12 mpg city ya say?  Yeah, whatever.  I'll take mine in pearl tangerine ... and make it a V8.



Haha nicely said brother.


----------

